# Crappie - Got quality...need quantity!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Couple of days at White Oak yielded my best crappie to date (15.25") but barely enough for supper!










Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good one !


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Damn, what a stud crappie!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Enough fer dinner fer 1 but I reckon the ole lady wouldn't have been happy huh???


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*wow*

WOW....that's a wall hanger!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

That's a fine crappie!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> WOW....that's a wall hanger!


I have just become a crappie fisherman and that one makes my 12th one. I thought hmmmmmm. Not sure what a big one measures but this thing sure is nice! Thought about mounting it but was just not sure if it was wall worthy. I ate it. Hope I can get a bigger one for the wall

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*good one*

I don't know where White Oak is but my bet is that crappie is a very good one even for there. I think the FL state record is over 4 lb, but If I ever get a 16 inch it's going on the wall or at least a replica.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> I don't know where White Oak is but my bet is that crappie is a very good one even for there. I think the FL state record is over 4 lb, but If I ever get a 16 inch it's going on the wall or at least a replica.


State record is 3.83lbs and out of Lake Talquin about 10 years ago I do believe.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

How are you fishing for them try n hard? Might can toss ya some info in getting your numbers up.


----------

